# Miscellaneous plows and parts FS



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

6 pin handheld straight blade controller (from a unimount I'm pretty sure) worked when last used, $100 obo. You can test on your truck, I don't have 6 pin.

New trip springs from a unimount pro plow. They are not western. Will get manufacturer, part numbers, and measurements soon. Make offer. 

Brand new unimount stand shoe/foot from napa. Make offer. 

Have 2 10' hydroturn plows and a couple of v box spreaders (spinners are missing) that I'll get pics of tomorrow, manufacturers, etc.

Everything is located in the twin lakes WI/Antioch IL area. 
IF someone wants something shipped they will need to pay for shipping.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

pic of handheld to [email protected] please


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ok, so corrections. 
Here is the info and pics 

2 trip springs are replacements for 10' western unimount plows. 
They are not western brand but part number it replaces is 23039, they are sam springs. 

1 plow stand/foot. From napa. 

A set of replacement electrical plugs for western 49308 and Fisher 22336K. One male and one female. 

1 brand new angle cylinder for a 10' western unimount. 

The 2 plows are western 10' unimount plows. They are the style with the headlights that are not on the plow, that would have been mounted on the fenders of the truck. I will get pictures of the plows soon.

2 Flink 10' 6.4 cubic yard spreaders. They do not have the spinners as stated. Model LMC-5H. I will get pictures of these soon as well.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Pics


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Update. More pics. One of the plows has been sold. 2 spreaders are yellow fink, and have the feeder chains in tact. The orange spreader does not have a chain in it. Throw fair offers to me on stuff.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

That plow is tough enough to be converted to a skidsteer too. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

I want to move this stuff. Let me know if you are interested in anything and we can talk about it.


----------



## FrozenMongrel (Jan 4, 2017)

Message sent


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Still got the controller?


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Controller is sold. Everything else is still available.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

$300 for the plow. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

I still have the plow and the spreaders if anyone is interested. Make me an offer.


----------

